#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Estimator's Piping Man-Hour Manual

## Abdel Halim Galala

Book of week:"Estimator's Piping Man-Hour Manual - 5th Edition" 
by John S. Page (265 Pages & 15.023 MB).
For free download, use the following link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


.See More: Estimator's Piping Man-Hour Manual

----------


## verdi

Hi

I tried downloading this but the file came back as being corrupted. Can it be loaded again please?


A great site and great posters 

Many thanks

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> Hi
> 
> I tried downloading this but the file came back as being corrupted. Can it be loaded again please?
> 
> 
> A great site and great posters 
> 
> Many thanks



The file is good and still downloadable: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## verdi

> The file is good and still downloadable: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks for that - download was good.

appreciated

----------


## mkhurram79

file is downloadable and link is fine
Thanks for sharing

----------


## mkhan

Dear Mr.Halim sir

This file is no longer available, kindly repost it.
thanks with regards

----------


## hbili

Can anybody send this book to hbili@yahoo.com. Thank you.

----------


## racp12

Mr. Abdel Halim Galala,
Link is no longer valid. Could you please, re-upload the file?
Thanks in advance

----------


## racp12

Mr. Abdel Halim Galala,
Link is no longer valid. Could you please, re-upload the file?
Thanks in advance

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## racp12

Mr.  Han Ah kwang,
The following message is displayed:
"Link was deleted as it was not downloaded in over 90 days."
Could you, please, re-upload the files?

----------


## racp12

Mr.  Han Ah kwang,
The following message is displayed:
"Link was deleted as it was not downloaded in over 90 days."
Could you, please, re-upload the files?

----------


## Han Ah kwang

racp12, Upload as per you request.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] contructionl.pdfSee More: Estimator's Piping Man-Hour Manual

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], structures.pdf

----------


## Margarett

Awesome.. Thanks a lot.. I mean, a lot!!!  :Smile:  :Tennis:

----------


## ma7amdieno

the link is deleted can anyone upload it again

----------


## racp12

Mr. Han Ah kwang,
Thank you for your response, but I could not download the files because all links are dead. Please, could you re-upload them again?
Regards

----------


## racp12

Mr. Han Ah kwang,
Thank you for your response, but I could not download the files because all links are dead. Please, could you re-upload them again?
Regards

----------


## newcor

Mr. Han Ah kwang,
The following message is displayed:
"Link was deleted as it was not downloaded in over 90 days."
Could you, please, re-upload the files?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## phuocvnh

The link was deleted but if you go directly to 4shared.com and search the book title, there are many link you can get.

----------

